# Joe Kurz Waterfowl- Closed?



## Old Bart (Oct 6, 2015)

Just saw in the regs that Kurz doesn't have a waterfowl season this year, I'm curious to know if they open it every other year to minimize pressure or if the duck numbers weren't where they needed to be..?


----------



## across the river (Oct 6, 2015)

Old Bart said:


> Just saw in the regs that Kurz doesn't have a waterfowl season this year, I'm curious to know if they open it every other year to minimize pressure or if the duck numbers weren't where they needed to be..?



Migratory Birds
Crows, Snipe & Woodcock may be taken on small game dates during the statewide seasons unless otherwise specified. Electronic calls may be used for crows. No limit on crows.

Duck hunting on managed impoundments at Altamaha (Butler Island), Cordele Hatchery, Evans PFA, Oconee WMA , Rum Creek WMA, and West Point WMA – Glovers Creek is by quota only. Hunters must hunt from assigned areas or ponds. Shooting hours end at 12 noon, except the last Saturday of the season, when hunting is allowed until sunset. See 2015-16 Adult/Child Hunts and Quota Hunts for quota hunt information. Waterfowl hunting can take place only during specified waterfowl hunting dates. Waterfowl on all other WMA locations may be hunted any day of the waterfowl season that the area is open for small game hunting or as otherwise specified.

Goose hunting is allowed on WMAs except on managed waterfowl impoundments and managed dove fields. On managed waterfowl impoundments, geese may be taken only during managed waterfowl hunts during the state goose season.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 6, 2015)

They did not maintain the impoundment that du built for them so there is no water except for the river.   There has never been quota hunts but you can go hunt ducks if you have the fortitude.  PM me if you want and I can tell you about it.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 6, 2015)

^^^^That whole thread about building better habitat for ducks in GA and we can't even maintain the few we have.....


----------



## Old Bart (Oct 6, 2015)

across the river said:


> Migratory Birds
> Crows, Snipe & Woodcock may be taken on small game dates during the statewide seasons unless otherwise specified. Electronic calls may be used for crows. No limit on crows.
> 
> Duck hunting on managed impoundments at Altamaha (Butler Island), Cordele Hatchery, Evans PFA, Oconee WMA , Rum Creek WMA, and West Point WMA – Glovers Creek is by quota only. Hunters must hunt from assigned areas or ponds. Shooting hours end at 12 noon, except the last Saturday of the season, when hunting is allowed until sunset. See 2015-16 Adult/Child Hunts and Quota Hunts for quota hunt information. Waterfowl hunting can take place only during specified waterfowl hunting dates. Waterfowl on all other WMA locations may be hunted any day of the waterfowl season that the area is open for small game hunting or as otherwise specified.
> ...



Thank you, I completely missed that


----------



## bander_TC50 (Oct 7, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> ^^^^That whole thread about building better habitat for ducks in GA and we can't even maintain the few we have.....



kinda sad aint it......


----------



## bander_TC50 (Oct 7, 2015)

its not the only one they have let go to waste either......


----------



## QuackHead90 (Oct 13, 2015)

They have been pumping water into the pond from the creek. I was just over there scouting for the upcoming deer hunt and seen it.


----------



## BBond (Oct 14, 2015)

Joe Kurz MARSH project is supposed to be a Green-Tree reservoir with one small opening that is really not the reason for the project.  The main part of the project is the ~50+ acres of shin deep water flooded into the hardwoods.  The small opening is supposed to be natural.  Joe Kurz was never built to be a planted MARSH like others in the state like Rum Creek which is open water, GTR and planted.


----------



## BBond (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe I'm missing something.  How is the Joe Kurz MARSH project mismanaged?


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 20, 2015)

BBond said:


> Maybe I'm missing something.  How is the Joe Kurz MARSH project mismanaged?



The times I have been there its never had any water in it. And that started just 3 years after they built it.  But even when it had water it didn't hold birds.   It looks great up in the woods when its full but its hard to compete with the river and its just 800 yards away.


----------



## BBond (Oct 21, 2015)

It is being managed as intended when designed.  Until recently we'd let it naturally flood from the creek through the back side. But this past year we bought a new pump so it can now be pumped in without relying on nature to do it.

MARSH projects throughout the state are designed differently based on water, topo, etc.   There has been many ideas on other MARSH projects that fell through mostly due to 2 factors: readily available water and too few acres to make it cost-effective due to the topo of area.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 21, 2015)

BBond said:


> It is being managed as intended when designed.  Until recently we'd let it naturally flood from the creek through the back side. But this past year we bought a new pump so it can now be pumped in without relying on nature to do it.
> 
> MARSH projects throughout the state are designed differently based on water, topo, etc.   There has been many ideas on other MARSH projects that fell through mostly due to 2 factors: readily available water and too few acres to make it cost-effective due to the topo of area.



AHHHH  So your a warden assigned to joe kurz?


----------



## BBond (Oct 21, 2015)

No. One of the biologist that has been over Joe Kurz in the past.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 22, 2015)

BBond said:


> It is being managed as intended when designed.  Until recently we'd let it naturally flood from the creek through the back side. But this past year we bought a new pump so it can now be pumped in without relying on nature to do it.
> 
> MARSH projects throughout the state are designed differently based on water, topo, etc.   There has been many ideas on other MARSH projects that fell through mostly due to 2 factors: readily available water and too few acres to make it cost-effective due to the topo of area.





Well if it were designed to flood by white oak creek getting out of the banks that expalains why its never full.


----------



## BBond (Oct 22, 2015)

Well this year and here on it will be pumped so that should no longer be an issue.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 22, 2015)

BBond said:


> Joe Kurz MARSH project is supposed to be a Green-Tree reservoir with one small opening that is really not the reason for the project.  The main part of the project is the ~50+ acres of shin deep water flooded into the hardwoods.  The small opening is supposed to be natural.  Joe Kurz was never built to be a planted MARSH like others in the state like Rum Creek which is open water, GTR and planted.



I just saw this????  50 acres is that what a topo map says should be flooded when the water level is at max height??


----------



## BBond (Oct 22, 2015)

Yep as designed with the topography at the desired depth it should have around 50 acres of flooded hardwoods.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 22, 2015)

BBond said:


> Yep as designed with the topography at the desired depth it should have around 50 acres of flooded hardwoods.



50 acres?  You let us know when its topped off cause I gota see that.  Not that I think there will be birds but I gota see 50 acres of GTR that close to my house.


----------



## BBond (Oct 23, 2015)

Well I was told that our JK guy has finished pumping.  Haven't been there to look but that was what I was told.
Good luck


----------



## QuackHead90 (Oct 23, 2015)

There isn't water in the hardwoods right now  I'm on the quota deer hunt and scouted that side Wednesday


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 23, 2015)

QuackHead90 said:


> There isn't water in the hardwoods right now  I'm on the quota deer hunt and scouted that side Wednesday



If theres no water in the hardwoods then theres maybe a 8k square feet opening at the water control device. 

I don't think theres gona be 50 acres of sheet water under those trees even when white oak creek gets out of the banks.  

  50 acres is huge, that field across the road is about 5-8 acres for scale. 

One thing is for sure.....  as long as this thread has been at the top that hole is gona be packed and I bet the local GW will have some tickets to hand out.

1000 views, yep its gona be tight on that hole.


----------



## BBond (Oct 23, 2015)

He told me yesterday as I worked the hunt that he had pumped.  Maybe he's not finished yet and stopped prior to the hunt.  He said he didn't like running the pump during hunts because of the noise.  I'll have to check back with him after he is out of training this week.


----------



## FERGUSONBRAD2 (Nov 4, 2015)

dont waste your time...more hunters than birds no doubt..


----------



## awoods (Nov 4, 2015)

I hunted that hole a few years ago. Got there at 3:30 on a Saturday and was the third group to arrive. Driving from acworth I wasn't going to waste the trip, I hung back in the woods to watch, they got a few but mostly skyblasted woodies.

Probably a good place early season but you have to get there early to beat the crowd.


----------



## hoyt85 (Nov 5, 2015)

I echo Awoods comments, when the season is in, its a daily occurrence. I grew up hunting Kurz primarily due to proximity.   We would do ok but definitely nothing to brag about.  But when the duck craze hit, every idiot and their brother were out there.. The birds got smart from all the skyblasting and now fly 300 yards and people are still shooting at them...  we still check it out annually but hunting pressure continues to build. Like mentioned earlier, with all that pressure, be prepared to be checked by the GW.  I will say though, they are some of the most pleasant GW's I have ever dealt with, but then again, I am sure it helps we are always legal.


----------



## 1982ace (Nov 15, 2015)

I was on the bow hunt last week and there was woodies galore.white oak creek was flooding the bottoms


----------



## mattech (Nov 17, 2015)

1982ace said:


> I was on the bow hunt last week and there was woodies galore.white oak creek was flooding the bottoms



White oak runs through my property about 3 miles north of kurz. I was off last week for deer hunting, and with white oak flooded I had woodies all over. If it would flood during the season I could have an awesome shoot there.


----------

